# record for nearly a year falls!(ot, congrats to the enworld team)



## alsih2o (Apr 17, 2003)

so, why so mnay people here today?

 the nearly year long record for most people online here just fell a few minutes ago, delurk and tell us all why you are here!


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, I'm here because I normally am at this time 

What about the other 576 of you?


----------



## Nifft (Apr 17, 2003)

I fell asleep with the computer still on.  

 -- Nifft


----------



## BlackWych (Apr 17, 2003)

There's nothing like 7 pots of coffee and EN World in the morning.


----------



## Ruined (Apr 17, 2003)

I actually started a thread today instead of crafting an inane response to someone elses. Aside from my Story Hour, I think that's probably the third thread I've ever started.


----------



## aliensex (Apr 17, 2003)

OH?  What are YOU doing here?


----------



## jdavis (Apr 17, 2003)

I was just checking my e-mail and thought I'd swing by, I'm suprised I'm able to post with that many people on. That's a lot of people just visiting.


----------



## SylverFlame (Apr 17, 2003)

I have an exam today, hence I am wasting time.  

That and I'm desperately trying to stay awake long enough to make it to the test.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 17, 2003)

in between experiments.

i jump around.

jump

jump

jump


----------



## tonym (Apr 17, 2003)

Lots of nifty threads.


Tony M


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm a hopeless, unemployed, English, RPG-playing, bespectacled, unshaven, Cleric-playing, monk-loving, Hiveminding, Outwaring, emailng, Pbp-ing, long-winded, Monty-Python-loving, quoting, unorganized, irritating, argumentative actor. 

Why else?


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 17, 2003)

well, i already know you guys!!!


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 17, 2003)

I am answering questions from my players in my PbP threads.  Then a little latter, I should post the next move.  Of course, I should be working....


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

The record just fell again....


----------



## Henry (Apr 17, 2003)

I am here because after the hell-night I just had (work and personal related), I can use some entertainment!

Dance! Dance, my puppets!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 17, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *I am here because after the hell-night I just had (work and personal related), I can use some entertainment!
> 
> Dance! Dance, my puppets!
> 
> *




Ack! It's the feared spell, _Henry's Irresistable Dance!_

_*Tallarn dances, badly*_


----------



## Voadam (Apr 17, 2003)

[Voadam does a clumsy jig]

Hey! Stop yanking those threads so hard!


----------



## alsih2o (Apr 17, 2003)

alsih2o dances in a way that makes tallarn look like fred astaire...


----------



## Henry (Apr 17, 2003)

A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!



Thanks, guys.


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

604 and counting...


----------



## fett527 (Apr 17, 2003)

I am at work, therefore I am lurking.  I am always on during the day, but have very little time to spend posting.  I do a lot of reading though.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 17, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> *A-HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Thanks, guys.  *




NOOOOO! _Henry's Incredible Irresistable Laughter_ as a follow up!

_*Tallarn, still dancing, begins to chortle uncontrollably*_


----------



## Gospog (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm here because (looks around nervously) I'm at work.

But now I'm flailing around, dancing for Henry, so I'm bound to be caught soon anyway!  

(insert flailing Gospog dance)


----------



## BlackWych (Apr 17, 2003)

Getting rather crowded around here. Looks like it's time to open the bar. Drinks anyone?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Apr 17, 2003)

Mine's a pint. But right now, with the flailing arms and all, I'll probably spill it. Thanks for the offer, though.

Oh yes. Hee hee hee snort guffaw giggle...


----------



## Eternalknight (Apr 17, 2003)

Looks like we maxed out at 616.


----------



## dagger (Apr 17, 2003)

I have not lurked or posted in many moons.......just checking in.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 17, 2003)

I am always here.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Post Count*

I thought this was a thread for delurking.  Just look at those post counts!  

I must admit to quite a bit of lurking myself, but I do contribute whenever I feel I have something important to say.  All my posts seem to be so long when I do post, though.  

At least I have a good reason to post this time:


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 17, 2003)

Dogpile on EN World!


----------



## emergent (Apr 17, 2003)

Well, I finally finished my comprehensive exams, so I am finally able to (de)lurk again.  Now, I am at work, eating lunch.

Mmmm. . . applesauce.


----------



## MarauderX (Apr 17, 2003)

I like the feedback on the games involved... just like to peruse the info composed daily.  

Reactivating lurking sheilds in 3...2...1...


----------



## shilsen (Apr 17, 2003)

I just finished some work I had to do and had a couple hours until I have to be in class. So I'm eating lunch and on the boards.


----------



## Angcuru (Apr 17, 2003)

Besides banging my head against the wall for not asking out a girl I'm VERY intersted when I had the chance......I'm supplementing my current state of depression  with gamer talk.  Hey, it's interesting.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 17, 2003)

There were over 300 guests online when I peeked this morning.  I wonder if they came to the boards from the front page to look at Monte's Aracana Unearthed thread?


----------



## Cedric (Apr 17, 2003)

I work second shift...and checking the boards is always one of my "morning things to do." 

Well, it's morning for me anyway. 

As Merric would say, "Cheers!"

Cedric


----------



## Henry (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm going to bump this once and then move it to Meta, because it probably belongs there more than here.


----------



## Ace (Apr 17, 2003)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *Well, I'm here because I normally am at this time
> 
> What about the other 576 of you? *




I visit once or twice a day when I can.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 17, 2003)

I am here hoping someone posts a nice troll or AlsiH2O starts another Piratecat joke thread.  Oh, and I come to actually find out real information about new products and such as well.


----------



## Airwolf (Apr 17, 2003)

aliensex said:
			
		

> *OH?  What are YOU doing here? *




I came here because _she's_ here.


----------



## jdavis (Apr 17, 2003)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *There were over 300 guests online when I peeked this morning.  I wonder if they came to the boards from the front page to look at Monte's Aracana Unearthed thread? *




I wondered about that this morning when I looked.


----------

